# Shirt swap with pds....



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I gave Paul a herf shirt at MMH and sent me this awesome guayabera,i wanted to show you all...:ss Thanks Paul...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I didn't know we could get shirts like that, very nice shirt


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one.

Very Classy there.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice shirt:tu I want one!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice! :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Very cool gear, Dave, and great addition to the Logo Store, Paul, if it is a regular item.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very cool Dave:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

awesomeness!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Sweet Shirt!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Very cool Dave !


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Now you have one to match your Club Stogie version, you're all set for multi-day herfs 

Nice shot Paul!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

That is one nice shirt! :tu

how do you all get gear with the CS/top 25 logos?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

great shirt :cb


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

an awesome shirt traded for an awesome shirt! very cool:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Pimping!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is an excellent looking shirt sent to a great BOTL.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

nice shirt:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

cool shirt, Dave!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

That is Tizzzight..I likey..It looks too big for you..Send it to me..lol


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice shirt.....wear it in good health


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

That is so much better than the thong swap I did with Horrorview.

Very nice looking shirt!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

dawgboy said:


> That is one nice shirt! :tu
> 
> how do you all get gear with the CS/top 25 logos?


http://www.cafepress.com/cigaru

Great shirt Dave!!!

Now, where did you get the one with Lowland Louie on it that you wore to LC&P?

I want one of those!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/cigaru
> 
> Great shirt Dave!!!
> 
> ...


send me a shirt and a small donation to CS,i'll see if i can find a logo for you


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> send me a shirt and a small donation to CS,i'll see if i can find a logo for you


Sweet!!! I'll work on that ASAP!!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, they make shirts now?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice shirt - Are you guys gonna model them for us and take pics????

No harm in asking right??!!


----------

